# Chicagoland Breeder



## ljlou13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of breeders in the Chicagoland area?


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

I brought Joey home from Chalet de Maltese. Susie came highly recommended from many members here. She is located an hour south of Indianapolis and well worth the drive!


----------

